# Plant ID



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm not sure of this plant (located in the middle between the moss and the Ficus pumila).

Also what kind of conditions does it like?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like peperonia Ovata, but not sure.


----------

